# more mozz issues



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

am trying to use christy's recipe, the last time it was amazing. this time, just so-so. my mozz keeps getting a slight yellow tint, and has a plastic feel. i dont' work it much, i only do 35 secs in micro, 2x. my whey is never clear. do i need more citric? less rennet? my curds are never curds either, just a mass/lump. cutting them seems odd since the second they fall back into the pot they are all one lump again anyhow. i am watching temps, so i really dont' think that is the problem. ugh! its ok, i can use it, but i want that super white, stretchy stuff that makes the family drool!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

What temp is your milk when you add the rennet?

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

90 degrees. i just tried again, and i just cannot seem to work it much, it started getting plastic again, so i stopped. i am having better results only working it once but it isn't real stretchy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Next time try renneting at 95F or 100F. Your curd is not fully set and fat and protein are leaching into the whey.

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

ok, can try that. since i never ever get a clean curd mass, mine is always a very odd lump, maybe i'm still using too much rennet? i use what recipes say to, but maybe something is a bit diff in my milk or something, that needs less rennet? my curd is a very oddly textured lump, and cutting it is almost a waste of time, it knits together immediately, like a huge wad of warm chewing gum. my cheese and the curd itself is tough, and i am wanting that moist, tender ball of cheese.

i will keep trying,t hanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Did you say that you are using double veg. rennet? Because if you are then a 1/4 tsp. will set two gallons of milk, where most recipes call for 1/2tea rennet to set two gallons. 

Chrsity


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

DUH!!!! yup, i got double veg rennet. *slapping forehead* i am going to try again, using half the rennet. i really wish i could express how much your help means to me! thank you so very much!!


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i am beginning to think i am hopeless....i used half the rennet, it was looking sooo good, i heated once more for a few seconds in micro, and it went from stretchy to a clump...lost all my stretch!!? oh geesh, what did i do this time? its white and creamy looking, the whey is still a bit cloudy tho. less rennet yet? i can't believe i had just what i wanted in my hands, then lost it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

If the curd gets too hot it will seize and you lose your stretch. Bummer...

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

ok, if that's all it is, i will stop when it looks good next time, regardless of how much time it's had.

i also salt it when stretching, is that ok? i heat once, work it, heat again, salt then work it, and mistakenly, heated once more. i think my micro must be a real hot one, as i can only heat for 35 seconds at a time, if i go longer, well, this is what happens. 

this batch was only a one gallon size, til i get better at it! so no real harm done, mostly a real let down as it did look unbelievably good! (for a few mintues, ugh!) thank you, at least now i know what to do differently.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Just don't give up, you are so close to perfecting this one :biggrin 

You are right about microwaves, some are hotter than others. The trick is to get the curd hot enough to get a good stretch without letting the curd go over 135F at which point it will seize. I break up the curd and add salt before the first heating in the microwave.

Next time you order cheese supplies get Liquid Animal Rennet or Liquid Chymostar Classic. Not only is the double veg. rennet difficult to work with it gets bitter as the cheese ages. Even Mozz gets bitter after a week. It is also the reason your Chrvre was dry and crumbly so remember to use half as much next time on that one too 

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

and we have a winner! yes, i did it, i made mozz that is soft and tasty! finally! i was using too much rennet, and heating too hot. 

i will order diff. rennet next time. it finally occurred to me that i didn't have any issues before, so i was thinking it was the later lactation milk giving me issues. then i remember, ah yes, i had plain liquid rennet before, not double! that would certainly change things. thank you for sticking with me til i got it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

:woohoo
Good for you!

I use low temps too, it makes such a nice, creamy texture. My does freshed the first week in Feb. so their milk would be considered late lactation. I just made mozz the day before yesterday and it was perfect  I am making feta today and Chevre this weekend.

Christy


----------

